# Server mit Gentoo/Grub(neu) bootet nicht

## andreask

Hallo!

Ich habe auf einem root-server gentoo(2.4.26-grsec) installiert. Ich hab das vorher schon mehrfach lokal getestet, naja, und jetzt klappt es nicht.

Ich habe grub verwendet, syslog_ng installiert und aktiviert... aber wenn ich den Server von der Festplatte boote passiert nach außen gar nichts. Nicht nur dass er nicht online zu erreichen ist, ich bekomme auch nichtmal irgendeine Ausgabe vom syslog-ng, es gibt keine "messages" Datei. Und auch sonst gibt es keine nützlichen Informationen unter /var/log.

Ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht weiter, ich weiß nicht wie ich das Problem einkreisen kann, da ich nigendwo eine Fehlermeldung habe. Wie kann ich z.B. herausbekommen in wiefern grub klarkommt? Natürlich habe ich grub auch im MRB installiert. Aber irgendwas muss ich falsch gemacht/vergessen haben, naja. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Kernel, aber woher weiß ich das?

grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 5

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-grsec

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-grsec root=/dev/hda3
```

Die Partitionen sehen wie folgt aus:

```
#/etc/fstab

/dev/hda1   /boot      ext2   noauto,noatime                  1 1

/dev/hda2   none      swap   sw                            0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3   notail,noatime                  0 1

/dev/hda5   /tmp      ext3   notail,noatime,nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 2

/dev/hda6   /usr        ext3    notail,noatime,nodev,ro             0 2

/dev/hda7   /home      ext3   notail,noatime,nodev,nosuid         0 2

/dev/hda8   /var      ext3   notail,noatime,nodev            0 2

proc      /proc      proc   defaults                     0 0

none        /dev/shm   tmpfs   defaults                     0 0
```

das /boot-Verzeichnis:

```
System.map -> System.map-2.4.26-grsec

System.map-2.4.26-grsec

boot -> .

config-2.4.26-grsec

grub

kernel-2.4.26-grsec
```

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch ne Idee?

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## Ragin

Installiere grub nochmal

```

grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

```

und schreibe mal die Ausgabe von grub. nach dem setup.

Vielleicht ist da ein Fehler.

----------

## andreask

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  22 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.
```

Aber hat nichts gebracht.

Ich habe wie gesagt aktuelle grsec-sources verwendet.

config: http://knet-systems.de/tmp/config-2.4.26-grsec.gz

----------

## ACe-Vitamindrink

Ich sitze schon seit etwa 1:00 an fast dem gleichen Problem wobei sich meines inzwischen etwas abgewandelt hat. Zu erst tratt bei mir der gleiche Fehler wie bei dir. Aus reiner Verzweiflung und auch unwissen hatte ich den MBR dan einfach mal auf (hd1,0) geschrieben anstatt auf (hd1), das Funktionietre soweit bis zur Auswahl des Bootsystems auch ganz gut wobei ich dan ein böses Error 15 zurück bekam. Nach dem ich dan wieder den MBR auf (hd1) schrieb war dies behoben.  Frag mich aber bitte nicht warum ich erkenne in meiner eigenen Tat keinen Sinn :\

Zur Zeit Schlage ich mich jedoch mit Error 17 herum der mir die letzte Lust raubt. Auch fand ich bisher nichts brauchbares über diesen Fehler im Netz/diesem Forum was mich weiter gebracht hat, aber vieleicht ist es ja auch ein ganz lapidarer Fehler den ich in meiner Unwissenheit gemacht habe

```

Meine fstab

/dev/hdb1   /boot   ext2   noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hdb9   /   ext3   noatime      0 1

/dev/hdb2   none   swap   sw      0 0

/dev/hdb3   /home   ext3   noauto      0 2

/dev/hdb5   /var   ext3   noauto      0 2

/dev/hdb6   /usr   ext3   noauto      0 2

/dev/hdb7   /opt   ext3   noauto      0 2

/dev/hdb8   /root   ext3   noauto      0 2

------------cut--------------

```

```

Meine Grub.conf

grub.conf:

timeout 30

title Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdb9

initrd (h1d,0)/initrd-2.6.6

```

```

Meine Boot-Verzeichnis

System.map -> System.map-2.6.6

System.map-2.6.6

grub

initrd-2.6.6

kernel-2.6.6

```

```

Grub-Menü auf der LiveCD

grub>root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub>setup (hd1)

 checkng if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 checkng if "/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 checkng if "/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 checkng if "/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1)"... 22 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /grub/stage1 (hd1) (hd1)1+22 p (hd1,0)/grub/stage2 /grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

```

```

nach/wärend des boots

GRUB Loading stage1.5.

GRUB loading, please wait...

GNU GRUB version 0.94 (639K lower / 523200K upper memory)

 Booting 'Gentoo'

root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdb9

Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition

```

Hat vieleicht irgend jemand eine Idee ?Last edited by ACe-Vitamindrink on Fri Jul 02, 2004 6:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## holla die waldfee

 *ACe-Vitamindrink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Meine Grub.conf
> ...

 

es wird wahrscheinlich nicht der komplette fehler sein, aber versuch soch mal 

```
kernel (hd1,0) .....

und

initrd (hd1,0) ...... 
```

gruß holla

ps.: wozu initrd auf nem root server?

----------

## ACe-Vitamindrink

 *holla die waldfee wrote:*   

>  *ACe-Vitamindrink wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> Meine Grub.conf
> ...

 

upsa ; ) nein in der Config ist das korrekt,  hab mich nur beim abtippseln ins Forum vertippt : ) aber dennoch danke fürs durchlesen ; )

----------

## ACe-Vitamindrink

Hallo,

nun habe ich durch zufall doch noch eine Lösung für mein Problem selbst heraus gefunden. Auch wen diese mir als ziemlich komisch erscheint.

Ausgangsbasis ist ein Rechner mit 2 Platten, eine Windows und eine für Linux. Die Windowsplatte ist Primery Master oder auch /dev/hda,(hd0,0) und und und

So ist logischer weise die Linuxplatte Primery slave ebenfalls unter der LiveCD /dev/hdb, (hd1,0) wie auch der MBR auf dieser Festplatte eindeutig beweist.   

Aber jetzt kommts, ich nach dem Grubboot, in der Commando-line mir mal nur aus neugier die geometry der Platte angeschaut,.. und siehe  (hd1) verweist seltsamer weise auf die Windowsplatte welche noch zuvor (hd0) war. 

Also habe ich nun Root auf (hd0,0) umgesetzt  und siehe es geht.... aber eine systemlogik erkenn ich darin nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

auf meinem server rennt das grub so:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 1
> ...

 

schmeiss einfach mal diesen initrd müll weg.

----------

## andreask

Hm, bis auf das splashimage habe ich es genau so wie Du - prinzipiell. Das einzige was ich anders mache als sonst sind die  vielen Partitionen. Gibts keine Möglichkeit grub irgendwie im "debug-modus" laufen zu lassen... naja, aber wihin soll er schreiben wenn er die platte nicht findet?  könnten theoretisch Kernelmodule fehlen? Hab in " modules-autoload" nichts angepasst.

----------

## toskala

das bzImage hast aber schon in /boot kopiert?

----------

## andreask

 *andreask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das /boot-Verzeichnis:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja.

----------

## toskala

ja aber dann fehlt dir doch in deiner grub.conf die pfadangabe!

----------

## andreask

Im Rettungssystem sehen die Partitionen so aus:

fdisk:

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 41.1 GB, 41174138880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5005 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              10          75      530145   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3              76         330     2048287+  83  Linux

/dev/hda4             331        5005    37551937+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5             331         458     1028128+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6             459         841     3076416   83  Linux

/dev/hda7             842        1224     3076416   83  Linux

/dev/hda8            1225        5005    30370851   83  Linux
```

```
# df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              2016044     59440   1854192   4% /

/dev/hda6              3028080   1115016   1759244  39% /usr

/dev/hda8             29893724     49224  28325960   1% /var

/dev/hda1                69973      2285     64075   4% /boot

/dev/hda5              1011928     16428    944096   2% /tmp

/dev/hda7              3028080     32840   2841420   2% /home
```

Wenn ich in das Gentoo-System wechsele, bekomme ich alle Partitionen so:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/usr

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/gentoo/var

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

cd /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

hm, bin echt ratlos. Mit Kernel-Modulen kann es nichts zu tun haben?

----------

## toskala

nein, was ich meinte:

deine grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 5

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-grsec

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-grsec root=/dev/hda3
```

meine grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 
```

die zeile kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

hat bei dir ein fehlendes /boot!

änder das bitte mal und probiers erneut.

----------

## andreask

bringt nichts, leider.

----------

## toskala

dann mach alles nochmal neu und diesmal richtig   :Twisted Evil: 

keine ahnung was da verbockt wurde, kannst ja aber lilo benutzen und kucken obs damit booted. ich weiss dazu nix mehr.

----------

## andreask

och nö...  :Wink: 

ja, lilo probiere ich gleich mal... ich weiß es auch nicht. Hm...

Danke jedenfalls!

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, und lilo ausführen nicht vergessen!! da siehst wenigstens gleich fehler in der config  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

nee, den fehler sieht er nich wirklich beim root-server   :Laughing: 

----------

## andreask

Naja, da habe ich wohl zu viel auf einmal probiert (mehr als 3 PArtitionen, grsec, kein Bildschirm, stage1 und neue .config), ich denke ich jage das ganze erstmal lokal über einen Rechner, aber das kann dauern bei einem 400er Celeron  :Sad:  Vielleicht teste ich erstmal die Kernel-Konfig dort.  

Jedenfalls bringt lilo exakt dasselbe Ergebnis - es passier NIX.  :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

also, ganz ehrlich, ich betreibe auch den einen oder anderen rootserver, die installation ist kein problem.

machs am besten mit einer checklist.

druck dir die installationsanleitung aus, geh schritt für schritt durch und hake ab was du erledigt hast.

danach machst du einen zweiten check ob alles gut ist, und dann kannst du mal rebooten.

keine hektik, alles ist cool, das rescue system hilft dir bei allem.

es ist ja schließlich noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.

----------

## andreask

hm, hab beim letzten Versuch mit Grub nachher eine Datei "boot.0300" unter /boot gehabt, darin stehen kryptische Zeichen, und mitten drin:

 *Quote:*   

> GRUB GeomHard DiskRead Error

 

sonst finde ich keine neue Datei. Was hat das wohl zu bedeuten?

----------

## toskala

http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html

speziell:

 *Quote:*   

> "Geom Error"
> 
> This error message will occur if the location of the Stage 2 or Stage 1.5 is not in the area supported by reading the disk with the BIOS directly. This could occur because the BIOS translated geometry has been changed by the user or the disk is moved to another machine or controller after installation, or GRUB was not installed using itself (if it was, the Stage 2 version of this error would have been seen during that process and it would not have completed the install).

 

ich würd sagen, partitioniererei nicht korrekt?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hdb1   /boot   ext2   noauto,noatime   1 2
> 
> /dev/hdb9   /   ext3   noatime      0 1
> ...

 

wie ist das denn gegangen? man darf doch nur 4 partitionen haben... oder sind da externe usw dabei??

ciao

----------

## andreask

 *toskala wrote:*   

> also, ganz ehrlich, ich betreibe auch den einen oder anderen rootserver, die installation ist kein problem.
> 
> machs am besten mit einer checklist.

 

Ja, ich habe es auch vor einiger Zeit einige male bei mir remote auf einem Testserver installiert, das ging jedesmal mehr oder weniger problemlos.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> druck dir die installationsanleitung aus, geh schritt für schritt durch und hake ab was du erledigt hast.
> 
> danach machst du einen zweiten check ob alles gut ist, und dann kannst du mal rebooten.

 

Also ich bin nach der ausführlichen Anleitung vorgegangen, hab als Vorlage für die kernel-Konfig die von http://linux.roothell.org/kernel genommen, die auf vielen 1und1 Servern erfolgeich eingesetzt wird. Ich hab nur die 3,4 Sachen die in der Gentoo-Doku standen entsprechend angepasst, da der Rest gut für mich war. Ich hab mir wirklich viel Zeit genommen, ich habe auch die englische Version verglichen, und gerade eben noch mal die Kurz-Anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Ich habe jeden einzelnen Punkt davon gemacht.  Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich es beim nächsten mal exakt genau so machen würde wie jetzt, naja, irgendwo muss ich einen dämlichen Fehler drin haben. 

Woran kann es denn liegen, dass Grub die Platte nicht findet, oder eine Partition... ich habe das Gefühl es hat mit den vielen Partitionen zu tun.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> keine hektik, alles ist cool, das rescue system hilft dir bei allem.
> 
> es ist ja schließlich noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.

 

 :Wink: 

Naja, inzwischen spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken einfach mal einen vanilla-kernel mit genkernel zu versuchen, hm...

----------

## toskala

falsch, du darfst maximal 4 primäre paritionen haben aber durchaus eine grosse anzahl logischer partitionen, welche sich in einer extended verstecken.

somit wäre

hda1 primär

hda2 primär

hda3 primär

(hda4 extended)

hda5 logisch

hda6 logisch

hda7 logisch

...

ohne weiteres möglich.

----------

## andreask

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /dev/hdb1   /boot   ext2   noauto,noatime   1 2
> ...

 

Vor allem alles als "noauto"?

Naja, bei mir ist es etwas anders, aber ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass das Problem mit den Partitionierungen zusammenhängt. Wie gesagt kann ich alle Partitionen wie oben angegeben mounten, wenn ich im Rescue-System bin. Ich habe 3 primäre Partionen:

hda1 -> /boot

hda2 -> swap

hda3 -> /

dann eine erweiterte Partition:

hda4 -> extended

und noch 4 logische Partitionen:

hda5-8 (/tmp, /usr/, /home, /var)

Nachdem ich mit fdisk die eweriterte Patition eingerichtet hatte, hat fdisk automatisch jeweils die nummern beim Anlegen vergeben (5,6,7, :Cool: .

Evtl. kopiere ich mal alles in die root-partition, und versuche mal alles mit insgesamt 3 Partitionen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, ich meinte natürlich primäre.

----------

## andreask

kann man syslog-ng evtl. dem runlevel boot hinzufügen, um vielleicht eher über Probleme informiert zu werden?

Ich habe gerade mal vanilla-sources geladen, und per genkernel einen Kernel erstellt, aber das Problem bleibt. Ich bekomme einfach keine Fehlermeldung. 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich gleich wirklich nochmal von vorne anfangen, und hierbei alle Abweichungen von den Doku-Vorgaben vermeiden. Ich werde wohl bei stage 3 anfangen, nur 3 Partitionen verwenden, was meint Ihr, welche Sourcen sind die unproblematichsten? vanilla-sources? Ich will das System nur einmal gebootet bekommen, dann kann ich nach und nach meine Änderungen ausprobieren. Grsec lasse ich erstmal wieder raus. 

Leider kann ich die config nicht 1:1 ausprobieren, da mein Testrechner andere Controller verwendet (IDE, Ethernet...).

----------

